# [d20 Cthulhu] OOC - What Rough Beast...



## The Crimster (Apr 8, 2002)

This thread is for anyone...!  Post your questions to the player, DM, etc.  Players, gripe about how often the DM kills your character here.

_But remember that I'm watching!_ 

Addendum:  Please write your posts as per the perfect example (of many things!), NeMoren's Vault.  Use italics, etc - but please no multicolor.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 9, 2002)

Pardon my posting twice on the main thread.  For some reason, despite the fact that my post was showing up on the thread, the thread wouldn't show it had a new post.  Very strange.  *Rolls Sanity check...*


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 9, 2002)

Happens to me all the time.  What you can do is 'edit' the second post, highlight everything, hit delete, and then save.  Voila, it takes up much less space.

Oh, and you lost 3 Sanity from that.

<cough> Just kidding.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 9, 2002)

This space will be reserved for the 'guidelines' for What Rough Beast.  I use the term guidelines, because it sounds better than 'rules'.  Ahem.  But that's what they are.  I will be adding to this as I think of them, and the need arises.

*1. Try and watch your spelling.*  If only so that there is no misunderstanding between what you say and what you _meant to say._  This shouldn't be about the game attempting to be English 101 - it's more about helping the other players, and the poor DM..!

*2.  Use brackets for mechanics.*  Such as [Crimster, I use Knowledge: Fungal Growths on Dr. Silver's neck.  Does it look like a fungus, or something... else?]  Also use brackets to ask me a direct question such as [Crimster, is there anything sharp around? Like a knife?]

*3.  Use quotes so I know you're speaking.*  This may be relevant for certain words.  "Cthulhu-Cthulhu! Ftagn! I command thee, spawn of the stars! Get out of that neck!" is appropriate.

*4.  I'll roll the dice.  * As I stated before, I'll be using a dicebot for all required actions.  In this genre, I most likely will *never* fudge. 

*5.  Some assumptions are ok.  *  If you are in a grocery store, you can assume they have rubbing alcohol without having to ask.  They most likely will not have hospital-grade bandages, however.  If you keep your assumptions reasonable, I have no problem with it (I'll tell you if your assumption is incorrect).

*6.  Use the dice-bot for stats.*  We _roll_ for stats in this game, using an online dice-bot.  It's very simple, actually.  Email the following block (cut and paste what's below) of info to dice@pbm.com , with the *my email address on one of the #P lines.*  That way I will get the email from the dice-bot.  Having the dice-bot email just you, then forwarding me the email is a no-no.  But once you do it right, voila, instant stats. You may reroll if your total modifiers add up to 0 or less, or if your highest score is 13 or lower.   Here is the block.

#P timothycraft AT yahoo DOT com (obviously modify this) 
#P YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS 
#S 6 
#D 1 
#R 24 
#L 6 
#T Stats for YOUR NAME 

*7.  Death is inevitable. * It is entirely possible you may die. Your character, that is.  It could be from a shoggoth.  It could be from old age, if you're lucky.  Don’t fret, you can always come back into the game with someone else if you wish. The standard Call of Cthulhu game can have quite a high body count. The d20 version may have a slightly less level of character death, but not by much. Darwinism is hard at work in the Cthulhu universe; the smarter usually survive longer than the ones who go in, shotguns blasting. Your new characters level is one less than the average of the party. 

*8.  Assumptions, Part Deux.*  There may be times when *I* may make small, minor assumptions.  Primarily to speed things along, or else to add what is for the most part is inconsequential flavor.  If your character shakes someone's hand, you can be sure he is no horror there to drain your strength.  I may have you greet someone with a smile.  If you say to yourself, "Hey! Sam wouldn't be nice to the guy who put that thing in Dr. Silver's neck!" please let me know - I can easily make an adjustment.  

*MORE TO COME...*


----------



## Spoof (Apr 9, 2002)

Rules?  We don't need no stinking rules.  WE see something evil, we throw the painter at it, and then run.  Why would we need rules?  j/k Anab.  

Does anyone know where the last member of our illustrious group is, Kristof?  Anyone, anyone?


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 9, 2002)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=573&ncid=757&e=1&u=/nm/20020409/od_nm/corpses_dc_4

Los Angeles is already filled with horrific things.  Hmmm... This sounds like a future CoC adventure...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2002)

*I like Pie...*

Looking Good... eh... I am watching... *Boo*


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 10, 2002)

You guys are doing very good... you havn't even shot anything and I'm a huge fan...


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks!  I think Crimster's doing a really good job.    Opening at a cemetary, classic!


----------



## Spoof (Apr 10, 2002)

*Next Characters?*

Um, should we possible get a second character ready to play?  I know you said the death toll would probably not be as high as the original game but, this way if/when we die we would have another character ready to play.  Just a question as without the book it takes me the longest to create a character with help over the internet.  Thanks again Isida


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 10, 2002)

Heck yes you should make another!  Not that I expect Crimster to kill us off in the first day (the second perhaps, but not the first) but this IS _Call of Cthulhu_.  

I had a second character rolled up the day after I made Ray Silver, and I have a third character concept in the back of my brain.  

Do you still have that creation e-mail, the one I first sent you Spoof, or did it get deleted?


----------



## Spoof (Apr 10, 2002)

Yea I still have it, but as before I will not know the core skills.  I plan on playing either a Soldier next or possibly an actor.  But the Actor is not on the professional templates.  I can make the actor up but as for the soldier, if you could send me the skills for it, thanks.  ALso Crim da la crim, do we need to send you stats for the second character now or later?


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 10, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *You guys are doing very good... you havn't even shot anything and I'm a huge fan... *




Hey, thanks Creamsteak!  Stick around, the party is just about to begin...

And thank you, Isida.  Cemeteries can certainly set the scene for the beginning of a Cthulhu game, I think.  Let's just hope the game doesn't END with a cemetery scene.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 10, 2002)

There is no harm in having a second character ready.  I usually discourage it in a 3E game, actually pretty much any other game - but Call of Cthulhu.  I find that when players make a *new* character, they're excited to _play_ the new character.  Sometimes to the detriment of the old one! (errr, old character that is, not the Old Ones, that's something different).

But for this game, feel free.  Don't send me the attributes (Via the dicebot!) until the need arises, though.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 10, 2002)

np

I do not plan on loosing this character at all, like I said throw the others to the fore and run your arse off  

But knowing my luck I will get shot by the little child who picked up the dropped gun  

Character in a dream "Hey whats that?"
Other character "I don't know but I poke it in the eye"
DM "Um, ok.  Now its pissed and rips your arm off and beats you to death with it"
First character "Ok I poke it in another eye."
DM "Dammit man its a beholder, it has lots of eyes!  Ok now it kills you also, next!"


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 10, 2002)

Question for the players, or anyone else with a good opinion:

How long before someone is gone do you write them off?  Today is Wednesday, the 10th.  We haven't heard from one of the players since Thursday the 4th.  

A related question, how long do you wait until the DM should post the 'move'? If all of the players have replied in the first day, but the fourth hasn't for a couple, would it be rude to go ahead? (and just assume that the character does nothing)

Ideas/Suggestions?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 10, 2002)

Yea I have that problem also, and it can be really hard when you are just starting the game. I know people can have computer problems and all, and life can get in the way, but I figure a couple of days is about the max before you just assume either the character stands there or you write that person off.
In the Star Wars game here we go for a week or more where there is only two or three of the us writing comments (not the GM) and it can be frustrating...

Oh yea I was going to say that for a beginning part I would _hope_ that people write within the first week of the first post. If they can't well I know there are lots of other people that wanted in on this game...


----------



## Spoof (Apr 10, 2002)

Well as for how long to wait for the player I would give them 5 days, of no action before removing them, Unless they tell you in advance that they will be gone - i.e. vacation or some such, or a family emergency occurred then possibly let them back in.

As for the turns, if everyone who has been posting has posted (as of now) then I say go ahead with the turn if you are ready.  If one of the characters who posts regularly has not posted to a turn, but their action is not vital - i.e. combat then I do not think that it would be rude to continue.  Just not right away, make sure everyone has a chance to post first, max 1 day.  But after everyone has posted then type it in and kill everyone (but me) off 

Just my opinion.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 10, 2002)

Hmmm.  Yes.  Well if I don't hear from Kristof by tonight, I'll move on down the list.  Toki Wong is next, I believe.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 10, 2002)

*Invulnerability?*

Humm, I have been thinking.  What we really all need to be wearing is Plaid.  That way we will never die, as dead men do not wear plaid, right?  Just an idea, I think my character will go home as soon as he can and change into his plaid underwear.


----------



## Kristof (Apr 10, 2002)

I would like to appologise for the vanishing act I pulled. The real life person behind me had a major paper due in college (Which he sadly is NOT a proffessor of).


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 10, 2002)

Yay!  Kristof's back!  I hope the paper went well.  Ready to unwind?  (The rewind back up in fear?)


----------



## Angelsboi (Apr 10, 2002)

i LOVE this so far.  I wanna see more!!


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 10, 2002)

Likewise.  Postpostpost!  C'mon, I wanna see more!


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 10, 2002)

Ugh, sorry.  Busy day at work.  Nonetheless, I'm almost done. =)


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 11, 2002)

I just have one thing to say to that.  EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!  

Freaky!

Bizarre!

Disgusing!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Cool.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 11, 2002)

> Orginally posted by The Crimster:
> *Something about that scene made me hungry.... <scampers off to scrounge up some food> ]*




Hungry.  Scampers off to find food.  Ok, I'm worried now.


----------



## Evil Josef (Apr 11, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *Hmmm.  Yes.  Well if I don't hear from Kristof by tonight, I'll move on down the list.  Toki Wong is next, I believe. *




Well, obviously, Mr. Kristof is back, but what about this list?  How does one get their name tacked onto this?


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 11, 2002)

Just talk to Crimster I think.  Tokiwong is 1st alternate.  I think I'm second.  The first thread had a list I believe.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 11, 2002)

Here's the current updated list.  Thanks for your interest, Evil Josef!

*Current Victims:*
1. Karl Green/Sen Udo-Mal 
2. Anabstercorian 
3. Spoof 
4. Kristof 
5. Isida Kep-Tukari 

*Future Victims:*
1.  Tokiwong 
2.  Black Omega 
3.  Valkys 
4.  Evil Josef
5.  Angelsboi


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh, and Black Omega - if I decide to *really* get crazy, you'll be the first on my list for an IC *Champions* game...! (since I know you're a big fan of the game, and you liked my Vendetta story hour =)

Note that I'm not that crazy _yet._


----------



## Angelsboi (Apr 11, 2002)

1)  i want a cool Iconic thingy

2)  Can i be the 5th future victim!!??


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 11, 2002)

Consider it done, Angelsboi.  You're on the list.  Any fan of Buffy/Angel is OK with me.  =)


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 11, 2002)

*



			And... what's with the bugs?!
		
Click to expand...


*LOL... Very funny, Isida.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 11, 2002)

Heh.  Well, what is the with the bugs?  I'm not taking a bug-spewing psycho into my car until I know what's up!

*Makes Will save to avoid imitating the Budwieser commercial*


----------



## Angelsboi (Apr 11, 2002)

WOOT!  I have a character idea all thought up aleady =)


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 11, 2002)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Heh.  Well, what is the with the bugs?  I'm not taking a bug-spewing psycho into my car until I know what's up!
> 
> *Makes Will save to avoid imitating the Budwieser commercial* *



Now what type of Iconic Cthulhu DM I be if I told you that?


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 11, 2002)

That depends on whether you're telling me about the bugs or if I made my will save.

If the bugs, not one at all.

If the will save, a funny one.

If you just cackle manically with a grin on your face, a good one!


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 11, 2002)

How about I just sit here quietly, with no expression on my face?

I'll just be a _stoic_ DM.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 11, 2002)

And I'll be a terrified player.


----------



## Angelsboi (Apr 11, 2002)

I WANT MORE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Josef (Apr 12, 2002)

Thank you for putting me on the list!

How do you feel about the psychic feats, by the by, Crimster?  Just out of curiousity...


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 12, 2002)

I like them, actually.  One of the players, Alex, is actually Sensitive.  I'm hoping he lives long enough to grow that talent. 

I used to run a game - very much like Delta Green - but using the Hero Systems rules (Champions, in other words).  Each agent had a minor psychic ability.  A *random* psychic ability - they rolled on a chart.

<enters wistful memory mode - WARNING>

I remember one game, one player had the rather unexciting power of being able to speak any language.  It was done with a low-level telepathic connection.  But after a few minutes with anyone - he could speak fluently.  The language would fade as soon as he stepped away from the person.  Then during one adventure, he met the gibbering form of Y'golonac, and he tried to actually _communicate_ with it.

The insanity and horror that followed was something to remember.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 12, 2002)

Wild shiz-nit so far, Crimster.  I anticipate more madness with an eager heart.


----------



## Angelsboi (Apr 12, 2002)

*Not meaning to hijack the thread ...*

Question.  I have this AWESOME idea for a Cthulhu campaign and i wanna run one online (i have the place set up and everything.  A friend of mine owns goandroleplay.com and its free message boards over there!).

I need a good (not cheesy) Cthulhu campaign name set in modern times.  Id tell ya more but it would ruin it (for anyone who wants to play (**hint*drop me an email at Angelsboi21@hotimail.com*hint* *)

If ya dont wanna play but would like to know more, email me anyway ....


----------



## Spoof (Apr 12, 2002)

Randy Morrison’s Kill list:

1. Cockroach. (1) [1xp each]  Crush the little buggies. Muahahaha!


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 12, 2002)

+1 xp for the Cockroach, Randy.  

Isida, did you get my email re: Alan?


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 12, 2002)

That's a negative on the e-mail Crimster.  

By the way, Alister's a total freak.  I like him!  

Also, when I was reading Kristof's interactions with Alister, I had this little manical voice going in my head saying "Kristof's gonna, di-ie, Kristof's gonna di-ie!"  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I really need to get more sleep.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 12, 2002)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Also, when I was reading Kristof's interactions with Alister, I had this little manical voice going in my head saying "Kristof's gonna, di-ie, Kristof's gonna di-ie!"  *




Hey, that's funny - ME TOO!

Ok, I'm just kidding.  KIDDING, people.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 12, 2002)

LOL

Oh but if he trips and falls, could we at least hear the sounds of the bugs crunching him???


----------



## Angelsboi (Apr 12, 2002)

i think hes gonna die too!!

:bounce:


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 12, 2002)

Spoof said:
			
		

> *LOL
> 
> Oh but if he trips and falls, could we at least hear the sounds of the bugs crunching him??? *




"Mummy"-style eh?  

*Eric Cartman impression*

Sweeeeeeeeeet...


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 13, 2002)

Hmmmm.  I play in the Deadlands game run by our fellow player, Karl Green.  In a post he just put up, he layed out the roll, the bonus due to your skill, and the total.

I sort of liked that.  As a player, I went _Ooooh, I rolled a 16!_

Do you guys want to try it...? Or do you like that we currently *don't* show rolls?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 13, 2002)

Now that Kristof has CLEARLY survived, I'd like to support a no-roll system.  It's much more cinematic, I think.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 13, 2002)

I'd also prefer the no-roll, unless you want to do it like Piratecat does it in the Iconics thread, as in mentionally a particularly good or bad roll for posterity's sake.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 13, 2002)

Waiting for Randy and Kristof's conversation before I post the next installment.  I may just go ahead, but I thought I'd give 'em some time.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 14, 2002)

Pardon to Kristof for making some assumptions, you didn't have any history up.  I was more going for just a humorous thought... but you know kids these days.  Any excuse is a good excuse!


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 14, 2002)

Karl, paranoid much about Kristof?


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 14, 2002)

I want to make sure that _all_ of you received the email I sent you about your history with Alan.  My hard drive died, and I can't recover those emails.  Is it possibly each of you could resend it to me at my usual address?

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 14, 2002)

I received it, Crimster.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 15, 2002)

I received it, and just sent it back to you.  Sorry your hard drive crashed!


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 15, 2002)

It was a smaller drive, so not as painful.  Not *that* much lost.  I did have the complete latin and english translations of the Necromonicon on it, though.

Thankfully, I've memorized them.

Bwa-ah-ah. <--- Done in The Count's voice


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh Lord...  *Reaches for percentile dice to roll Sanity check pre-emptively*


----------



## Spoof (Apr 15, 2002)

There you go, letter sent.  ALso I like the no-roll method.  It adds a little more flare to the game.  Now if someone rolls a one or a 20 for a save or attack then mabey mention it at the end, but that would be about it really.  

Thanks


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 15, 2002)

Thank you to those who have sent me the Alan-histories.  To those who haven't... purty please with Shoggoths on top?

Kristof, I still haven't received a history for you.  It can be short or long.  I'm giving xp for it, as I stated before.

Hey, I just wanted to state for the record that I really like this game thus far - I think I lucked out and got some good, quality people who are into the genre.  So _thank you_, and I hope that when things get really *messy* you'll stick around.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey while I have not read very much of Lovecraft's stuff, or ever played the game before, I allways loved Scoobie-Doo as a kid, and still kinda do.

P.S.  If a talking dog comes running at me though, I will shoot it


----------



## Angelsboi (Apr 16, 2002)

Creepy foreshadowing ...


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 16, 2002)

Bugs, bugs, everywhere!  Everywhere I go I see them, crawling everywhere, ARGH!!!!!

*Sees everyone looking at him*

Uh...  I was practicing for my first episode of insanity, yeah that's it...


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 17, 2002)

Bah.  Insanity is much more fun when it's unrehearsed! =)

Waiting for a couple of others before I post again...


----------



## Henry@home (Apr 18, 2002)

> Dr. Silver moves over to the armoire, and begins to go through the contents...One letter however, catches your eye. It isn't written in Julia or Alan's handwriting. It is short, and written in an odd frantic style.




Oh, crap. _Henry covers his mouth with his hands, 'cause he doesn't want to sound like a parent at a high school sports game..._


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 18, 2002)

Questions:

Do I recall Alan saying at any point that he was in a club?  Math club, chess club, noted professors, Knights of Columbus, or some kind of society (American Mathmatician's Society) or something?


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 18, 2002)

Alan's favorite cliched line was, "I'd never be a part of any club that would have me as a member."  He wasn't too much of a joiner - which was part of the reason why he never made a great number of friends among the other professors.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 18, 2002)

You know Crimister.  When I first saw your new sig I thought it was some man who had grabed someone's pony tail and was yanking them off the floor.  But looking again I see it be magic.... Humm I am not sure which is worse though.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 18, 2002)

LOL

I think I prefer the image of the ponytail.

*"Didn't you know that these went out in the eighties, FOOL?"*

(apologies to those still with ponytails)


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 18, 2002)

Evil ponytails...


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 19, 2002)

Sam you're being a stalker!   Julia's going to pull out some Mythos whoop-ass on you if you aren't careful!


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 19, 2002)

Hurm.  Interesting theory there about the letter, Alex.

Whatever made you think that?

The Crimster
<Who neither denies or confirms *anything*!>


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 19, 2002)

Looks like we're going to need a replacement for Kristof.  Haven't seen him since Sunday, and he hasn't responded to my email.

So the list is as follows:

Future Victims: *
1. Tokiwong 
2. Black Omega 
3. Valkys 
4. Evil Josef 
5. Angelsboi*

Are you people still out there?  I know you're in some other games - would you be able join ours and post regularly?  Preference given to those higher on the list, of course.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 19, 2002)

I know the top two are good role players as they are both in the IR game with me, which I really need to post some more in, but there is noting for me to do right now   So either if them would be fine.  I do not know about the others except that Angelboi is currently running a CoC game on another web page.  Mabey I will go and check it out


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 19, 2002)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Sam you're being a stalker!   Julia's going to pull out some Mythos whoop-ass on you if you aren't careful!   *


----------



## Spoof (Apr 19, 2002)

Oh, crap.  Well at leat I did not have a fear of bees before this.  How painful are the stings from the bees?  Is it something I can ignore for a little bit?


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 19, 2002)

How about a fear of drawers?

(There are not many on you - yet.  Their stings feel like bee stings, actually.  Of course, this is 1.7 seconds after the bees have begun to sting you, so they *could* be possibly burrowing into your flesh.)


----------



## Spoof (Apr 19, 2002)

Humm we might have to go from Plaid drawers to no drawers then   At the very least going to have to change them


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 19, 2002)

*Homer Jay Simpson:* _Oh, yeah, what are you gonna do? Release the dogs? Or the bees? Or the dogs with bees in their mouth and when they bark, they shoot bees at you?_

Favorite.  Quote.  Ever.


----------



## Angelsboi (Apr 19, 2002)

Come on over.  Its getting good now!!

I wil be willing to post regularly.  Funny im the last on the list and the first to respond =)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 19, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *Homer Jay Simpson: Oh, yeah, what are you gonna do? Release the dogs? Or the bees? Or the dogs with bees in their mouth and when they bark, they shoot bees at you?
> 
> Favorite.  Quote.  Ever. *




Yea and right after that they release the Richard Simnons robot that gets out of control and explodes ("Look out sir that but is going to blow!" )

Man the Simpsons are the greatest


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 20, 2002)

Ok, sad to say, looks like Kristof is gone.  The character of Kristof will be played be... *ME!* (Sorry, Person-Behind-Kristof - I know you have your school work, and that definitely has priority!)

However, we will be adding a new character shortly.  I have been emailed by a couple of different people, and it looks like I'm going to have to choose.  Look for more information here very soon...


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 20, 2002)

*Ray watches in abject horror as Kristof seems to melt into an amorphus blob, and begins to reform into a new and different strange beast...*

Oh and hey, did anyone lose Sanity from the Fountain of Bees?

*Wonders why "Singing in the Rain" is going through her head...  Takes an automatic 2d6 Sanity loss just from realizing why...*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2002)

bleh here I am... back in the saddle... and interested to a degree


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 20, 2002)

'Demon' bees.

Heh.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 20, 2002)

I liked the "evil demon swarm" too.  Alex is going to give everybody the wrong impression if he's not careful!


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 21, 2002)

Waiting juuuuuust a bit more before I update.  Want to hear what Karl has to say...

By the way, I just saw the movie _Frailty_.  Interesting little movie, I recommend it.  You'll definitely think of some aspects of Cthulhu while watching it (and also one other RPG game, but I don't want to spoil the movie by saying).


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 21, 2002)

Sorry it took so long for me to post, I didn't get online yesterday (I wife wanted to do stuff outside, togther and stuff )

Hmm, might have to go to that movie today


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 21, 2002)

One minor word difference -

_"Without hesitation, Randy runs out of the room, leaving behind a swarming mass of the bee creatures. Kristof and Dr. Silver, beckoning Randy with looks of horror on their face, close the door just *before *he exits." _

- makes all the difference.  Bwahahah!


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 21, 2002)

You're evil Crimster...

Anyway, just a point of information, if the bees had an anti-coagulant in their venom, the wounds would bleed more, not less.  The blood would be unable to clot, thus unable to stop bleeding.

~Isida - in her third year of studying sports medicine.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 21, 2002)

D'oh! I meant _coagulant_.  Making change.

The Crimster ~ seen E.R. about a dozen times.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2002)

I just got the book, If you ever make it down the list to player number 11 (or whatever your on) I would like to play. If Marie (Iconic) is still available, that would be my choice at that point.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 22, 2002)

Consider yourself on the list, Creamsteak!


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok, here's something I want to get straightened out...  I'm going to be gone from May 13-May 20.  I may not be able to post starting the 10th, but don't quote me on that.  Reason is school is ending, I'm moving back home, then promptly going on a trip to the boundary waters.  

I was wondering what you'd like to do with Ray.  Would you like to run him as an NPC?  Could one of the other people on the list play Ray for me for a little over a week?  Do you want to off him?   

What do you wanna do?


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 22, 2002)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Ok, here's something I want to get straightened out...  I'm going to be gone from May 13-May 20.  I may not be able to post starting the 10th, but don't quote me on that.  Reason is school is ending, I'm moving back home, then promptly going on a trip to the boundary waters.
> 
> I was wondering what you'd like to do with Ray.  Would you like to run him as an NPC?  Could one of the other people on the list play Ray for me for a little over a week?  Do you want to off him?
> 
> What do you wanna do?   *




Hey, congrats on school ending - or was that just for the year?  As far as Dr. Silver goes, he's *dead*.

Ok ok, just kidding.

I'll take over Dr. Silver until you get back.  I cannot guarantee him safety (as that would be unfair to the other players) but I'll try and keep him out of harms way.  No opening of drawers, for example.   

And by the way - what/where are the 'boundary waters'?  Is this on the shore of some slumbering city, overseen by the spectre of the King in Yellow?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2002)

This is just a curiousity I have: How would a flamethrower work in Cthulu? It's the only weapon I don't see stats for. (I'm not looking for a flamethrower, I am just curious if anyone knows if there is a place I can look for official ways for dealing with them. I was considering running a resident-evil-esq campaign with my friends).

Also, do we need to apply for a license to get a gun? I think that it should be required if were playing current times.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 23, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, congrats on school ending - or was that just for the year?  As far as Dr. Silver goes, he's dead.
> 
> ...




Cool beans.  I'm glad he'll (hopefully) still be around.  

As for the boundary waters, or should I say Boundary Waters, they are a series of lakes and protected wilderness areas in northern Minnesota and Canada.  They are wonderful for canoeing and backpacking, which I am doing with some friends.  Very gorgeous scenery, and still pretty prestine.  You can drink the water straight from the lake if you choose.


----------



## Angelsboi (Apr 24, 2002)

Isa, go check my PrC on the Wizards board =)


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 25, 2002)

Waiting on Sam.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 25, 2002)

Sorry I could not post at all yesterday  server was to busy every time I came by...


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 25, 2002)

Spoof, watch the language!  Don't try to get around the censors, there are some younger kids that read these boards!

I'm not saying that's not what Randy would say, but despite that, we're in a public forum.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 25, 2002)

Ok, i'll change it for the wee ones


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 25, 2002)

Too late, Randy.  As punishment, I'm going to apply a 'Demon Bee' template to your character.

I'll tell you the details later - just remember you have a stinger and a hunger for human flesh.

Whoohooo!



PS: Just kiddin', folks.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 25, 2002)

*Randyzzz Morriszzzon*

Randy starts to pray
“Oh god please let him be joking, oh god pleaszzzzz”

Humm, Demon bee huh?  Does that mean when I bark orders I spit beezzzz?

P.S. Darn


----------



## Henry (Apr 26, 2002)

Just a note: in Robert Aspirin's Myth-Adventures stories, "demon" was just a word meaning any being that traveled between dimensions - it was a corruption of the word "Dimension". Hence, these bees could be from another dimension and be "demon" bees. 

Of course, devils were Deveels from the Dimension called Deva, female Trolls were called Trollops, and The main hero's green-scaled friend was from the Dimension called Perv - and they were called Perverts, uh excuse me, Pervects. 

Great humor series!


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 27, 2002)

Ahhh yes, I remember the Mythic-adventures quite well.  Good, good books - not deep by any means, but a fun read.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 28, 2002)

Waiting on a couple of folks before posting next move...


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm still here.  Just had a slight malfunction confusing threads. I'll need to dig out my book again, I read it once then put it away.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2002)

The Doctor is in!  It's Isida, back with a brand spanking new screen name, due to problems with my other one.  I'm still trying to get it back, but I didn't want the game to lag.  So here I am!


----------



## The Crimster (May 1, 2002)

Great! I'll post a move later on today.

Welcome back..!


----------



## Spoof (May 1, 2002)

*Randy Morrison*

Sorry everyone for my absence the past few days.  I just started a new job and have been very busy.  Hopefully I will be able to post on a more regular basis again now though.  Thanks to putting up with me.


----------



## The Crimster (May 1, 2002)

So any comments about the Alan picture or the Alister document?

Anyone?

Bueller....?

I thought for sure someone would comment about how... well... _cool_ the Alan picture was.  And believe it or not, that's a picture of a well-known mathematician.


----------



## Anabstercorian (May 1, 2002)

I thought it was plenty cool, if that's any consolation.


----------



## The Crimster (May 1, 2002)

I just love that picture for some reason.  Very Cthulhu-esque to me.  He looks... menacing, and yet sort of kindly.  Sort of.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2002)

No one ever expects the Spanish Inquisition in this day and age!

...

Sorry.  That just came to mind.  Yes, I like player hand-outs!  And Alister is one screwed-up little man if he was reading a euology off of _that_ paper.


----------



## Spoof (May 2, 2002)

*Randy Morrison*

Ooh points for me for deductive reasoning


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2002)

Dang it Crimster, you're going to drive me to drink with all this jonny-jackrabbit jumping around!


----------



## The Crimster (May 2, 2002)

Hey - I am merely a sailor on the seas of fate, and the players are the captains.

Of course, we're headed for the sunken city of Ry'leh, but I digress.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *Hey - I am merely a sailor on the seas of fate, and the players are the captains.
> 
> Of course, we're headed for the sunken city of Ry'leh, but I digress. *




*Mutters*

Sicko.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by Randy:
> *Well then without a doubt I will kick the door down, or at least attempt it. I will also ask Sam to assist me or I can assist him, which ever would work better. As always I will keep my weapon at the ready.
> 
> If that does not work then 1 shot into the lock to destroy it then kick it open.*





Subtle Spoof, real subtle.


----------



## The Crimster (May 3, 2002)

I will post a move as soon as I get back from watching some guy cling to buildings and shoot stuff out of his wrists, ummkay?


----------



## Spoof (May 3, 2002)

Yea whatever there bug lover 

Oh I also will not be able to post tonight as I am going to my Arachnia-learning class


----------



## The Crimster (May 3, 2002)

Though it may seem such, I do not have any fascination with bugs.  On the contrary, I find them both foul and disgusting.

Unless cooked in a light sherry broth at 350 degrees for 45 minutes, then served on a warm bed of rice.

Hmmm.

Spiders.

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Spoof (May 3, 2002)

Now I have never had Spiders I have had fried andts and cholate covered grass hoppers.  Actually they both were quite good


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2002)

I too will be viewing the Iconic web-slinger, for free no less!  (I love my local game store!)


----------



## The Crimster (May 3, 2002)

I would say something like, "Oooh! It's a What Rough Beast night out at the movies!" but I think there will be _quite_ a number of people going to see it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2002)

Grr... My evil movie theater was sold out up till the 9:40 showing, which throws my whole carefully timed schedule off...


----------



## The Crimster (May 4, 2002)

Ahhhh... Mine was not.  I saw the movie, and I am very very pleased.  There's always a matinee tomorrow, Isida.  

Now, all Hollywood has to do is make a movie about *my* hero, Cthulhu-Man.

I'm telling you - the girls will think he's simply *dreamy*.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2002)

Spider-Man is a coooooool movie.  I like  

And the very thought of Cthulhu-Man makes me want to reach for my percentile dice...


----------



## Black Omega (May 6, 2002)

Have to chime in, Spiderman was a very fun movie.  That caught the spirit ofthe cimc pretty well.  Dafoe wasa much better villain than expected.  Well worth a look.

Crimster, did you get my email with character stuff?


----------



## The Crimster (May 6, 2002)

Yes, having a HECK of a time posting though.  I'll be emailing you later tonight, and posting the move.

If I can get through...!!!


----------



## The Crimster (May 7, 2002)

Ouch.


----------



## Spoof (May 7, 2002)

Spook.  I'm not a spook, I'm just special, my momma told me so.

And the gun was already drawn


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2002)

Sorry Sam!  I'll defend you, but I ain't gonna get shot for you.  You have a back-up character... right?


----------



## The Crimster (May 8, 2002)

*Yea, though I walk through the valley of death, I will fear no evil...*

Sadly, it seems that Karl Green has not been around lately - so he is not aware of his 'demise'.

Of course, that means we need a new player.

Black Omega will be starting shortly.  I'm going to look for someone willing to play Kristof, that would be easiest.

Or not.  Whichever.


----------



## Shamat (May 9, 2002)

Hey, since another back-up is moving up, could I sign up for the back up list, since CofC is a high-death game?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2002)

Crimster and Co.:  I'm off to the Boundary Waters for 8 days.  I'll be able to post next Tuesday for sure.  Try not to kill me too badly before then!  If I do die, I have a back-up character ready to go... if that counts for anything.  Have fun and scream loud!


----------



## The Crimster (May 20, 2002)

Sorry guys, been a difficult week for me - finishing a project at work.

I should be posting tomorrow and opening up part 2 as well.


----------



## Spoof (May 21, 2002)

No problem.  I understand.  My wife should be giving birth in a few days, tomorrow, next week.  Well you get the idea,  so if I disappear for a few days diring the week you will know what happened.


----------



## The Crimster (May 21, 2002)

Ooooooh! A child for the Spoofster! Congratulations!

I see all of your prayers to Shub-Niggeroth have paid off.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2002)

Ok guys, I'm back!  Not too much worse for the wear either!  I'll be posting shortly.


----------



## Spoof (May 28, 2002)

*Well its a boy*

Well my wife had our first child over the weekend.  he was 10 pounds 8 oz and 23 inches long.  He was born on 5/25/02 at 4:15am.  

Crim I will try to post some today at lunch.


----------



## The Crimster (May 28, 2002)

*Congratulations, Spoof!*

I bet both you (and your wife!) are happy for the nine-months to finally be over.

So what did you name the Spoof-spawn?


----------



## Spoof (May 29, 2002)

Well when I forst saw it I wanted to name him "Big purple mis-shapen pile of bloody goo" but my fife did not think it was such a good name.  So we decided on Sean Thomas Kelly


----------



## The Crimster (May 29, 2002)

Ok, waiting for a response to Dr. Silver.  If I don't hear any by tonight - say around 9am EST -  I'm going to post the next move and assume that you take Dr. Silver's suggestion.

It is my intent to speed up WRB slightly - anyone object to that?


----------



## Anabstercorian (May 29, 2002)

I have no objections to speeding up the pace.  Let's get the kicking kicking.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2002)

Speed is good.   I can check at least once a day, so I'm good for that at least.  Hopefully I will be able to check once in the morning and once in the evening even.


----------



## Black Omega (May 30, 2002)

Speed is fine, I'm still patient.


----------



## The Crimster (May 30, 2002)

I appreciate the patience, Black Omega.  The game has slowed down a little, but that should change very soon. =)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2002)

Crimster, this story line is kicking my ass up and down the court, I love it!


----------



## The Crimster (Jun 3, 2002)

Ahhhh, thank you Doc Silver.    Always nice to hear that people are enjoying themselves!  Within the next few posts, we shall be adding some fresh blood to the mix, and delving further into the weirdness of the i Society...


----------



## The Crimster (Jun 6, 2002)

Bump for Barendd Nobeard!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2002)

I don't mean to yank Ray out of the picture, but in the interest of creating a realistic character I figured he should get to work.  Once there, and after his morning surgery, he's going to call Randy and get the number of the coroner.


----------



## The Crimster (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow, Spoof! How cool is that!

I can see that as if it was a flashback in a movie.  Very nice.


----------



## Spoof (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks, it just seems like it would fit.  I have to admit though your story is getting very ood   And I sould be able to post more often now.  I have had to work every day for the past 2 weeks, but I have finally finished all the bid proposals so hopefilly I will not be quits as busy   GAME ON!


Me: Um, ok I take a stick and poke in the toilet:
DM: (to rest of group) You see the cleric disppear in a flash of light
Dwarf: See I told him not to stir the tolit

Yes this actually happened in a game I played once.


----------



## The Crimster (Jul 30, 2002)

ood? My story is getting _ood_? Uh oh.  I don't know which I hope for, odd or good. =)

But seriously, I see it as *our* story - you guys have done quite a few things I didn't suspect.

Regardless, I'm enjoying it - and I hope we can keep it going on until the wonderful/terrifying conclusion.

Where Alan pops out of a birthday cake and sings, "Inna Godda Di Vida".


----------



## Spoof (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh my God!  How did you render that office in such stunning 3de Graphics in such a short time?  I am truly astounded by your skills


----------

